# Faux Finished Wall Panels



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

What do you guys think about these faux finished wall panels? They were painted with regular paint and drywall mud.










-Guy Kitchell
http://www.halloweenfxprops.com


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look good - very grungy.

Hate to mention this, but there appears to be a dead guy in your room


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job.......


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> They look good - very grungy.
> 
> Hate to mention this, but there appears to be a dead guy in your room


He's not dead, just resting, or maybe he's just playing "tag".

About the only thing I'd consider changing would be to make the draped sheets dirtier/grayer, like they've been used a thousand times, and poorly washed afterwards.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks good to me.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

looks very realistic


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! Yes, that sheet does look pretty white!

-Guy

http://www.halloweenfxprops.com


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I work at an HVAC company. Your vent on the wall doesn't make sense with the direction of the smoke staining. Pulling in air creates a pattern of black at infiltration points, your vent is open so you might have some pulling at the corners, but the shape is wrong. As well, if you are getting a black grungy pull, then the vent surface would be built up with crud to stop the air flow and would not be gray any longer. Crud builds up on the underside of the vent opening and slightly on the tip leaving the center of each cleaner de to the higher air flow. Ever look at a fan blade on a box fan after a year? Same concept. The surface needs to be grungy to make this realistic. 

As well, the pipe port on the wall that has grunge around it is non directional grunge. If it is from a leaking seal, it should be all down. If it is another vent of sort, it would be all up. If it is rust, it wouldn't be in the directions you created with it going up. 

I assume one of the side panels is a door, it should have a black grunge area of repeated pushing on a spot when you exit. 

Ok, I made my critique. I like the colors and the contrast, just the physics I don't like being in HVAC and you did say you wanted realism I think.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks great! In what way did you use the drywall mud? Texture?


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

To me it looks great! I would have guessed you distressed the actual walls.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Around the bolts, I'd put a bit of rust drippings. Possibly a little grungy runoff under the vents. Wash that sheet with something dark grey. Tea stain the walls a lot heavier. 

Sorry, I like extreme grunge.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I think they look super! Very grimy.


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Haunted Spider said:


> I work at an HVAC company. Your vent on the wall doesn't make sense with the direction of the smoke staining. Pulling in air creates a pattern of black at infiltration points, your vent is open so you might have some pulling at the corners, but the shape is wrong. As well, if you are getting a black grungy pull, then the vent surface would be built up with crud to stop the air flow and would not be gray any longer. Crud builds up on the underside of the vent opening and slightly on the tip leaving the center of each cleaner de to the higher air flow. Ever look at a fan blade on a box fan after a year? Same concept. The surface needs to be grungy to make this realistic.
> 
> As well, the pipe port on the wall that has grunge around it is non directional grunge. If it is from a leaking seal, it should be all down. If it is another vent of sort, it would be all up. If it is rust, it wouldn't be in the directions you created with it going up.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the critique! THanks for taking the time to explain the HVAC stuff to me. I DO want realism, so I will have to adjust my grunge.


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Around the bolts, I'd put a bit of rust drippings. Possibly a little grungy runoff under the vents. Wash that sheet with something dark grey. Tea stain the walls a lot heavier.
> 
> Sorry, I like extreme grunge.


Cool idea with the tea staining. I have never tried that!


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwalker said:


> Looks great! In what way did you use the drywall mud? Texture?


Yeah, I mixed the drywall mud with paint to give a little texture in certain areas.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Impressive! Makes me want to go wash my hands.  Seriously, the grime and grunge look fantastic.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Halloween FX Props said:


> I appreciate the critique! THanks for taking the time to explain the HVAC stuff to me. I DO want realism, so I will have to adjust my grunge.


 *The more I read what I typed below, the more I hope you realize it's constructive!*

Is there an update with the paint job? What kind of light will this be under? The lighting may dictate how much realism is necessary over what you already have in place.

Everything looks good. The side to side swipes are questionable because there is no way to read what has passed over the surface. Grunge and other grim will build up at the baseboards, door jambs, frames, etc.

I agree with HS but is the grille supply or return, don't know that it would really matter but if air travel is relevant, it might? A neglected supply grille would probably have built up rust, blistered paint or the like underneath it from humidity. Achieve this effect with oatmeal.

Piggybacking off BHC, any wall penetration or surface mounted items (e.g. bolts, grille, etc.) should have a running rust look kind of like nails on an old, weathered privacy fence. I think he calls that the bird poop effect.

Furthering FGs advice, Allen H. has some awesome blood formulas and video tests. Check them out for the table and sheet. A skinned body would bloody all that up in a second. Is the blood old?

*A side note on grunge or aged crud build up that you probably already know but here it goes. For realism you want to get paint in all the cracks, nooks and crannies that you can because crap will accumulate where rags, hands, etc. cannot get to. After a few minutes, try to wipe it all off. I learned that trying to wipe off all the glaze on my fake candles by accident.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think you did a pretty bad a&& (not sure if I can type foul language) job! The endless search for perfection. To the normal person ...... Two thumbs up! Where is this going to go? Home or professional??????


----------

